# Need motivation



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Falling off the ladder the last two weeks. Have lost just over 2 stones since the start of the year. Eating better mostly but not everyday. Last two weeks however it's going downhill. Eating quite a lot of junk again and can't be bothered going for a walk which I normally do about 3 times a week. Not too sure what has changed, I can't put my finger on it. I've also started looking for a partner now through online. That should be enough shouldn't it? I want advise now rather then leaving it late as I'm concerned I will be back to square 1 and everything will have gone to waste. Help. Ravinder.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Motivation....
Look at pictures of yourself before you started compared to how you look now. It is surprising how you have a mental image of yourself which can be absolutely nothing like reality.

The old adage "the camera never lies" springs to mind

I look at myself now compared to 10-15 years ago and am alarmed at how much my physique has changed (for the worse)


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

See, the thing is I have seen my pics and I look the same now as I did at the start of the year. One thing that is getting me down is it doesn't seem the belly is reducing. I've noticed that my face and neck doesn't look as chubby as it did but my belly ain't budging. But some of my clothes that I didn't fit in before and now fit mostly so I've obviously lost something somewhere. I think if my belly was shrinking and is noticeable then I would be happier. I'm not sure how I can lose this, quicker if I can.

I find every single day very difficult to avoid bad food. You would of thought that craving would go away but it doesn't. It doesn't help with my parents buying crap and bringing it home every time. I tell them not to but that doesn't work and I can't stay away from it.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

The last place to lose weight is the belly.

Cravings dont go away, you have to learn to manage them. A big part of dieting is willpower.

Winter, dark nights, make you more likely to stay indoors where it is warm and cosy.

Fat burn is done through low intensity exercise. Cycling at 85% of your max hear rate for 30-40 mins will encourage your metabolism to speed up. 
Eat small portions of healthy food at regular intervals.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Could it be that your getting tired of the same old routine, as you say you walk 3 times a week. Maybe its time to shock the system again and look at another avenue. Ive trained all my life but 2 years ago i had an accident were ive had 2 discs removed from my neck and a cage fitted, it has completely changed what i can do gym wise, so ive taken to tabata training which is high intensity training over short periods of time, the good thing about it is your metabolism is still through the roof and your burning for 24 hours later. Have a look, nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I had a long think about this over the weekend.
I think the main reason why I am falling off and not doing well as I should be doing is because of boredom. I get bored a lot as I don't have a social life outside of work. I never meet up with friends etc as I don't have many friends, hardly any and they're always too busy when I do ask if they want to hang out. I'm a loner 95% of the time. 
It does get me down a lot, especially the older I'm getting - Part of the reason why I am trying to find a partner now.
I do get down a lot when I'm at home and I always worry a lot for myself and my family so the diet then doesn't take a priority, or whenever I think about it, it feels like I have to make such an effort that I then cannot be bothered putting the work in. I think this is the main reason.

I also don't eat food that I particularly enjoy much when I am eating healthy. The food is ok, but not great so I then crave for food that I do like, which happens to be not so healthy! I have issues I need to deal with, I know that but I do find life difficult.


----------



## ben4012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Up your exercise levels so to can still eat a bit of what you like. You'll generate endorphins from exercise and feel better. Win win.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Do you like running?

If so you could join your local running club, Exercising and meeting new people at the same time.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't particularly like running, no. The only time I ran was on the treadmill when I used to occasionally go to the gym. I've since cancelled my membership as I'm trying to cut back on my finances. I didn't enjoy it but I got into the habit of just doing it when I was thee. I have no motivation to run outside at all. I wanted to join a local tennis club as a way to get fit but too meet people too but it's on a Wednesday evening when I'm working so can't go.

Since I put this thread up I've been eating better again for the last several days. I'm going out with the family tomorrow so it won't be a great day. But I still need to do something about keeping this up long term and also some exercise but it's just finding the will I guess.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Doesn't look like your looking for motivation mate, but an answer to why you are failing.

When we look in the mirror, you'll see the person in front of you. They are the reason for our failures.

You want to look good do you, I don't think you do. Do you know why I know this? Because if you wanted to change your physique you would. I don't think you want bad it enough just yet.

Here is a line from one of my many motivational pics I have on my screensaver.

*"When you run out of excuses, you will start finding results"!* :thumb:

And here is your answer:

1. Work out your BMI - Eat 500-700 calories less than your BMI per day.
2. Stick to this for 12 months
3. Do the 5X5 (you don't necessarily need to progress as fast as required by the program)
4. Walk an hour a day.
5 Drink plenty of water (try to keep urine a light golden for most of the day).
6. Eat 100 grams protein per day.

So you now have the answer and the reason for failing. Right! I'm off to deadlift 190kg for 3 reps! What are you going to do today?

Best of luck :thumb:


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

The only motivation I need...






Do you have Netflix? There are a couple of really good food documentary's on there that are worth a watch.


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Have you tried going gluten free to mix up your diet? I have only been trying it for 6 weeks but found it helped my mood, because instead of eating toast for breakfast and a sandwich for lunch I was having yoghurt and fruit for lunch, and then chicken/veg for lunch. 

Psychologically I wasn't saying I can't have this I can't have that. I was saying I can have that if I can find a gluten free equivalent. For example, I love my bagels in the morning with a bit of butter and marmite, and allow myself to have the GF equivalent, however the GF version isn't as nice so I tend to stick to fruit and yoghurt. 

Maybe also look at DDPYoga for something you can do in the house without disturbing the neighbours/family.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

t1mmy said:


> The only motivation I need...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do u recommend?


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd recommend Fat, Sick & Nearly Dead and Hungry For Change


----------

